# Inhalt einer .txt Datei einlesen und in ein Label einfügen (JavaFX)



## Kanda Sorata (14. Mrz 2017)

Hallo,

ich arbeite gerade an einem Hilfefenster für ein Projekt, mit Labeln, in denen die Texte (Beschreibungen) stehen sollen. In dieses Label will ich die, aus 3 verschiedenen .txt Dateien ausgelesenen, Texte einfügen. (damit man die Texte im nach hinein schneller bearbeiten kann und nicht erst in der kompletten Zeile des Quellcodes nach der Stelle suchen muss) Da weiß ich aber nicht wie ich das machen kann und benötige deshalb Hilfe.
Hier mein jetztiger Quelltext:


```
import javafx.application.Application;
import javafx.geometry.Pos;
import javafx.scene.Group;
import javafx.scene.Scene;
import javafx.scene.control.Label;
import javafx.scene.control.Tab;
import javafx.scene.control.TabPane;
import javafx.scene.layout.BorderPane;
import javafx.scene.layout.HBox;
import javafx.scene.paint.Color;
import javafx.scene.text.TextAlignment;
import javafx.stage.Stage;
import java.io.BufferedReader;
import java.io.File;
import java.io.FileNotFoundException;
import java.io.FileReader;
import java.io.IOException;


public class Hilfefenster extends Application {
  
   public static void main(String[] args){
       launch(args);
   }
  
   @Override
   public void start(Stage hilfefenster){
       hilfefenster.setTitle("Hilfe");
       Group group = new Group();
       Scene scene = new Scene(group, 1000, 500, Color.WHITE);
      
       TabPane tabPane = new TabPane();
      
       BorderPane borderPane = new BorderPane();
      
       Tab anleitung = new Tab();
       anleitung.setText("Anleitung");
       HBox anleitung_HBox = new HBox();
       Label anleitung_label = new Label("Hier soll die Anleitung, die in einer .txt Datei steht eingefügt werden.");
       anleitung_label.setTextAlignment(TextAlignment.JUSTIFY);
       anleitung_label.setWrapText(true);
       anleitung_HBox.getChildren().add(anleitung_label);
       anleitung_HBox.setAlignment(Pos.CENTER);
       anleitung.setContent(anleitung_HBox);
       tabPane.getTabs().add(anleitung);
      
       Tab encryption = new Tab();
       encryption.setText("Hier soll die Funktionsweise der Encryption, die in einer .txt Datei steht eingefügt werden.");
       HBox encryption_HBox = new HBox();
       Label encryption_label = new Label("");
       encryption_label.setTextAlignment(TextAlignment.JUSTIFY);
       encryption_label.setWrapText(true);
       encryption_HBox.getChildren().add(new Label("Funktionsweise der Encryption"));
       encryption_HBox.setAlignment(Pos.CENTER);
       encryption.setContent(encryption_HBox);
       tabPane.getTabs().add(encryption);
      
       Tab decryption = new Tab();
       decryption.setText("Hier soll die Funktionsweise der Decryption, die in einer .txt Datei steht eingefügt werden.");
       HBox decryption_HBox = new HBox();
       Label decryption_label = new Label("");
       decryption_label.setTextAlignment(TextAlignment.JUSTIFY);
       decryption_label.setWrapText(true);
       decryption_HBox.getChildren().add(new Label("Funktionsweise der Decryption"));
       decryption_HBox.setAlignment(Pos.CENTER);
       decryption.setContent(decryption_HBox);
       tabPane.getTabs().add(decryption);
      
       borderPane.prefHeightProperty().bind(scene.heightProperty());
        borderPane.prefWidthProperty().bind(scene.widthProperty());
      
        borderPane.setCenter(tabPane);
        group.getChildren().add(borderPane);
        hilfefenster.setScene(scene);
        hilfefenster.show();
   }
}
```

Danke für eure Hilfen schonmal im Vorraus.


----------



## thet1983 (15. Mrz 2017)

wo werden die dateien gelesen? 
hast du da einen ansatz?
https://www.mkyong.com/java/how-to-read-file-from-java-bufferedreader-example/


----------



## Kanda Sorata (19. Mrz 2017)

Ich habe es inzwischen hinbekommen. Danke für deine Hilfe.  Diese Seite hatte ich davor auch benutzt, aber eine Sache nicht bedacht gehabt.


----------

